# My new boy



## topnotchminis (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is my new boy Little Kings Bay Ablaze Crimson Sky. I just love him! I don't think I have shared any pictures of him yet. He is sporting his winter coat. We took him out in the field and put a few red bows in his mane.

He is by Little Kings Bay Ablaze and out of Gold Kings Silver Queen.



























Thanks for letting me share my new boy


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 10, 2010)

So hansom with such a nice face!


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 10, 2010)

Hes beautiful. I love his color. And the bows lol.

Dan.


----------



## REO (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like you're going to have fun with your new boy!





I love the bows!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 11, 2010)

Cute love the bow!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new boy!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 11, 2010)

Thank you all I just love him. Can't wait to get him in the show ring next year. If anyone needs bows I got those at the dollar store for christmas stuff. They were a dozen for a dollar and I decided to use them on the horses lol.


----------



## Seashells (Nov 16, 2010)

He's adorable.


----------



## little lady (Nov 16, 2010)

Festive. He has a cute face. Is he a roan?


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 16, 2010)

little lady said:


> Festive. He has a cute face. Is he a roan?



Yes he is a red roan. Thank you all I just love this boy.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 22, 2010)

Congrats

Nice guy

Can't wait to see him without his winter woolies


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 23, 2010)

Thank you. I can't wait to do a show clip on him


----------



## Tami (Nov 23, 2010)

Aw, there he is. I am so happy you love him. I can't wait to see him next year when you have him fit to show. He is such a pretty boy.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 23, 2010)

I love him so much. He and I have really bonded. I think he will be a great show boy.


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2010)

He's adorable


----------



## sundancer (Nov 24, 2010)

What a cutie!! Enjoy!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------

